# AFX Javelin hoods



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

AFX offered the Javelin with a flat hood and a hood with a scoop. I was curious if anybody had a flat hood in the junk box they might want to get rid of? Thanks.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> AFX offered the Javelin with a flat hood and a hood with a scoop. I was curious if anybody had a flat hood in the junk box they might want to get rid of? Thanks.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


hey Jim! 
You might get a bite here but this really does belong in Swap & Sell section.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll look Jim.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jim
I had one with a missing flat hood. I was able to make one from scratch using (of all things) an old plastic box from a Rat-L-Trap fishing lure. cut it to size, used a heat gun (very carefully) to contour it to the correct shape. Then sanded with 1200 grit paper and polished it with Novus #2 prior to painting. I will post a picture later. It actually was able to bring an old dog back to life.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> Jim
> I had one with a missing flat hood. I was able to make one from scratch using (of all things) an old plastic box from a Rat-L-Trap fishing lure. cut it to size, used a heat gun (very carefully) to contour it to the correct shape. Then sanded with 1200 grit paper and polished it with Novus #2 prior to painting. I will post a picture later. It actually was able to bring an old dog back to life.


 I bet it looks Skookum, too! lets see it!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

beast1624 said:


> Jim
> I had one with a missing flat hood. I was able to make one from scratch using (of all things) an old plastic box from a Rat-L-Trap fishing lure. cut it to size, used a heat gun (very carefully) to contour it to the correct shape. Then sanded with 1200 grit paper and polished it with Novus #2 prior to painting. I will post a picture later. It actually was able to bring an old dog back to life.


I guess that would qualify it as a custom?
So, wouldn't it need to be in the Modeling and Customizing section?
_Jim,
I guess if you went to a slot car show and bought a collectable hood, then showed us how to tune it on your track,
you would have the Collecting, Events, Tuning and Track sections covered._ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I had one of those blue molded Javelins prone to breakage. Well it did.....and like an idiot I threw it away good hood and all.

Any help appreciated!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*jav hood*

hey jim i have a javilin body the roof is cut off and it has the hood its blue has # 5 on it do u need it let me know. ty


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the car. This was very rough before...several layers of paint in addition to the missing hood. After the hood my son in law practiced some air brushing and masking for a 2-tone job he wanted to do on another car










Here's a Rat-L-Trap box like the one I used










Not exact but it brought the one above back


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Honda27:

Thanks! I have sent you a private message.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jim,
You ever get it fixed? Any pics?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes! Thanks to Honda27.

I had a magenta "pull back" Johnny Lightning Javelin body. Only thing was that it had the Trans-Am numbers and stripes but the big hood scoop.

So, I took the AFX flat hood and painted it flat black before I attached it to the Javelin. It took a tad bit of filing on the sides and mounting pins to make the fit but it worked out great.

Now, the magenta number 5 Javelin looks more like a race car with the standard hood. The flat black hood color looks great on that bright magenta car. I will try and post a photo soon.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is magenta pink? I don't understand girly color names 

:tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Magenta was one of my favorite crayon colors...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes......Magenta is a shade of pink. I just couldn't refer tomy new race car as pink! Magenta is that lingerie shade of pink!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jim Norton said:


> Yes! Thanks to Honda27.
> 
> I had a magenta "pull back" Johnny Lightning Javelin body. Only thing was that it had the Trans-Am numbers and stripes but the big hood scoop.
> 
> ...


Heh. I did about the same thing with a chrome JL. I hate that big hood scoop. This worked out real well... the red 5 on the doors matched the red hood I used, which just happened to have a silver 5...










--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Like'n the conversions to the flattie. Well worth the efforts and looks much better imho. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pleasing to the eye*

Sooooooo much bettter!

Never did like that litter box on the hood look. The Javvy styling has a purposeful angular descent as it moves forward I always thought that clunker hood (the styling opposite of a shaker :tongue totally ruined a nice model.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The Chrome #5 looks great with the red hood.

Never understood why Johnny Lightning put a pro street hood scoop on the Javelin that had the Trans Am number?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this is a lonk to my Javelin. If not.......help?! 










Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jim Norton said:


> Magenta is that lingerie shade of pink!


Funny how everyone understood that clarification!! :thumbsup:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

